# I talked to Wayne Pelletier at the Truck Pulls



## mercer_me (Aug 22, 2009)

He walked rite up to me and stood rite next to me and my freinds. So we talked to him, and he was very sociable and happy to talk to us. He stood with us for about 3 hours and the camra crew recorded some of it. He said the show is doing awsome and that there will be a 3rd season.


----------



## chucker (Aug 23, 2009)

good! i like the show....


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 23, 2009)

well good we need more people like that in this world


----------



## mercer_me (Aug 23, 2009)

wvlogger said:


> well good we need more people like that in this world



He was not snobby at all. He is just a regular guy. I don't think he realy cares about being famous. He's just a genuenly nice guy.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 23, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> He was not snobby at all. He is just a regular guy. I don't think he really cares about being famous. He's just a genuinely nice guy.



nice the nuts out west should look at him a reel logger tom trees


----------



## mercer_me (Aug 23, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> nice the nuts out west should look at him a reel logger tom trees



:agree2:


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats a good thing. He seems to be a down to earth guy on the show. I like that show the best.


----------



## Beefie (Aug 24, 2009)

*American Logger*

I agree I like this show more than I like AxMen. It shows more logging in my opinion. It is unreal the weight they pull with those trucks. I have pulled 99000lb of grain and truck before but to pull 200,000lb ++ is just amazing. The equipment is really neat to see work also. I can't wait for this weeks show.

Beefie


----------



## Gologit (Aug 25, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> nice the nuts out west should look at him a reel logger tom trees



Oh?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 25, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Oh?



not you or the reel loggers out west but the girls from axman:jawdrop:tom trees


----------



## slowp (Aug 25, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> not you or the reel loggers out west but the girls from axman:jawdrop:tom trees



What's wrong with being a girl?


----------



## rmihalek (Aug 25, 2009)

dont forget tom trees that the editors control what you see on tv im sure the axmen guys are just as tough as the american logger guys heck it wasnt until that trucker gibby from american loggers broke out a chainsaw to hold up a jack that i saw a chainsaw on american loggers bob


----------



## PB (Aug 26, 2009)

mercer_me said:


> He was not snobby at all. He is just a regular guy. I don't think he realy cares about being famous. He's just a genuenly nice guy.



Hard not to be famous in the middle of nowhere Maine. Everyone already knows who he is!


----------



## imanoob (Aug 27, 2009)

I was there the second friday night and saw them pull all their trucks. It's funny to watch the whole camera crew chase him around haha. Where were you Mercer?


Boy, his diesel sounds mean!


----------



## mercer_me (Aug 27, 2009)

imanoob said:


> I was there the second friday night and saw them pull all their trucks. It's funny to watch the whole camera crew chase him around haha. Where were you Mercer?
> 
> 
> Boy, his diesel sounds mean!



I was sitting in the back of my freind's F-150 in the domolition derby pit.


----------



## imanoob (Aug 27, 2009)

were you guys right next to those little tents that some teams had set up? I was sitting rigt across from the pit in the grandstands.


----------



## mercer_me (Aug 27, 2009)

imanoob said:


> were you guys right next to those little tents that some teams had set up? I was sitting rigt across from the pit in the grandstands.



Ya, if you was looking out from the grand stand we were rite between the tents.


----------



## pilot-werx (Oct 10, 2009)

The Pelletier boys are a great group. We do quite a bit of snowmobiling with them and I can tell you they are a hard working family.


----------

